# 21:9 UWQHD 100Hz+ Kaufberatung



## Stubbinski (5. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag,

wie ich im Titel schon geschrieben habe suche ich einen neuen Monitor! Ich habe die restliche Hardware schon bestellt und möchte dazu auch passend was auf die Augen bekommen  Angetrieben wird das zukünftige Fenster in die Computerwelt bald von einer Gtx 1080 ti samt R7 3700X.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Mein Preisrahmen liegt bei ca. 600€, lieber aber unter 500€. Ich habe mir auch schon mehrere Modelle rausgesucht, die gebraucht bzw. im Angebot perfekt in den Rahmen passen. 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ich besitze seit 5 Jahren einen LG 34UM95-P, mit dem 21:9 Formfaktor bin ich also bestens vertraut, nur möchte ich eine höhere Frequenz und ein paar andere Goodies nicht mehr missen.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Zur Zeit noch die 980 ti, bald eine 1080 ti.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Der Monitor sollte ein guter Allrounder sein, spezielles Augenmerk lege ich hier auf Gaming und Filme/Serien schauen.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

Mind. 100Hz
Mind. 3440x1440
IPS oder VA Panel
Freesync/Gsync (Freesync sollte mit der GTX Funktionieren) --> hab auch schon hier User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste gestöbert 
Helligkeit mind. 300cd/m²
Inputlag und ctc relativ gering

Nice to have:
Ergonomischer Standfuß und Vesamount
HDR (klar, HRD400≠richtiges HDR)


Auswahl mit jeweils gefundenem Preis (z.T. nicht aktuell, da grade kein Angebot, keines der Angebote jedoch älter als 2 Tage vor erstellen des Artikels)

BenQ-EX3501R 519€

Acer Predator X34P 438€

Samsung  C34J791W 450€

Samsung C34F791 314€
Den hatte ich auf Amazon schon gebraucht bestellt, wurde leider vom Händler storniert, Preis aktuell höher.

Korea/China (wie hoch ist das Risiko, was taugen die?)

Crossover 34U100 300€

LC-Power LC-M34 363€

Das ist jetzt erstmal ne relativ große Liste und ich weiß auch nicht wann bzw. ob es die Angebote wieder gibt, innerhalb der nächsten Woche sollte es aber auf jeden Fall was werden. Wie realistisch es überhaupt ist, ein so Günstiges Angebot vom Marketplace bei Amazon tatsächlich zu erhalten, weiß ich nicht, zur Not ist es aber immer ein gutes Verhandlungsargument für ebay Kleinanzeigen.

So, ich hoffe das waren erstmal genug Informationen damit ihr mich auch gut beraten könnt 

Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort

Gruß

Stubbinski


----------



## Stubbinski (6. Oktober 2019)

So, das das ja bisher leider keinen Anklang gefunden hat, mach ich einfach mal selbst weiter, sollte sich jemand in einer ähnlichen Situation finden und auch nach Ratschlägen suchen, diese aber nur schwer finden.
Ich hab die anderen Themen durchgelesen und auch sonst recherchiert, aber nichts so wirklich entscheidendes für mich gefunden, also trag ich hier einfach mal ein bisschen zusamen.

Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich immer die besten Tests zu inkludieren (prad finde ich sehr gut), die gibts aber nicht immer. Die Bewertungen auf Amazon und anderen Shops sind meistens auch hilfreich.

*Specs + Tests*

*BenQ-EX3501R *

prad Test
youtube review

*Acer Predator X34P*

nbb Test
youtube review
yt deutsch

*Samsung C34J791W*

youtube
*Hauptunterschied zu dem nächsten ist, dass dieser einen USB Typ C anschluss besitzt, also einfach die Tests vom nächsten anscheuen/lesen

*Samsung C34F791*

prad Test
youtube review

*Crossover 34U100*

Hier habe ich wenig bei den geschriebenen Tests gefunden, bei Youtube heißt das Model zwar anders, ist aber meines Wissens nach der gleiche Monitor.

youtube review

Neu aufgenommen habe ich noch den *Acer Predator Z35P*, das Modell bei Amazon scheint aber einen anderen Standfuß zu haben oder das falsche Bild. Preis (Angebot) ca. 500€

pc-welt Test
hardwareluxx Test
youtube review

Ich hoffe, dass das auch wem anders hilft, ich bin derweil weiterhin auf der suche nach einem guten Angebot, die von mir genannten sind wie gesagt immer sehr kurzfristige Angebote.


----------



## Kushinadahime (6. Oktober 2019)

Hi  Stubbinski,

ich habe mir dieses WE den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C bestellt 370€ inkusive Versand. Werde gerne berichten, ob der Monitor als Allrounder sowie zum zocken geeignet ist.
Eigentlich möchte ich ja den LG UltraGear 34GK950F-B aber 1085€ sind nicht gerade wenig^^ Auch wenn er zur Zeit der beste in seiner Klasse ist.

Noch nutze ich den Dell U2913WM (29", 2560x1080, 60 Hz).
Frage mich noch ob ich überhaupt mit dem Curved zufrieden sein werde, naja.

34" 3440x1440, 100 Hz, VA-Panel, 4ms, FreeSync und Curved
gegen
34" 3440x1440, 144 Hz, IPS-Panel, HDR 400, 5ms, Freesync 2 und Curved

Ob hier der unterschied für ein Aufpreis von ca. 700€ spürbar und gerechtfertig ist, wäre mal interessant zu wissen.


Gruß


----------



## DerLee (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin,
ein paar eure teurer aber ich habe mir den hier geholt gehabt:
AOC AGON AG352UCG6
Bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. Oktober 2019)

Habe selbst den Samsung C34F791 und wird auch per 1080ti befeuert.

Bin zufrieden mit dem Monitor, habe ihn mit damals zu ~720€ gekauft. Damals war er preislich der billigste Monitor mit den Specs.

Freesync habe ich noch nicht getestet, wäre aber mal interessant falls es funktioniert.


----------



## Wapasha (20. November 2019)

Kushinadahime schrieb:


> Hi  Stubbinski,
> 
> ich habe mir dieses WE den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C bestellt 370€ inkusive Versand. Werde gerne berichten, ob der Monitor als Allrounder sowie zum zocken geeignet ist.
> Eigentlich möchte ich ja den LG UltraGear 34GK950F-B aber 1085€ sind nicht gerade wenig^^ Auch wenn er zur Zeit der beste in seiner Klasse ist.
> ...



Wie sind deinem Erfahrungen bisher mit dem LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C?


----------



## Syncnaptic (20. November 2019)

Ich habe den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C jetzt seit ca. einem Monat im einsatz, hatte vorher einen normalen 1080p@60hz.
Vondaher 100hz sind ganz nett 

Ansonsten habe ich leider 3 Pixelfehler die sind mir aber bisher nie wirklich aufgefallen außer mit einem Pixelfehler Test und einer Lupe.
Die Standby LED ist sehr hell, beleuchtet das ganze Zimmer in Blau, kann man aber ganz gut überkleben.

Kann den eigentlich für den Preis empfehlen.


----------

